

Reactor down after explosion at Arkansas nuclear plant - mankypro
http://www.salon.com/2013/12/10/reactor_down_after_explosion_at_arkansas_nuclear_plant/

======
eli
Great headline, but not much of a story. A transformer apparently exploded in
an area of the compound that doesn't do anything nuclear.

We covered this in Utility Dive on Monday:
[http://www.utilitydive.com/news/fire-sparks-shutdown-at-
ente...](http://www.utilitydive.com/news/fire-sparks-shutdown-at-entergy-
nuclear-plant/203887/)

------
mnw21cam
Obviously I'll be glad for a few more details of this incident, but as far as
I can tell, two days ago a electric transformer went pop. The only reason this
has appeared on HN is because of the magic "nuclear" word, even though the
fire happened outside the nuclear area of the site.

